# Rhinestone machine prices:



## Londoncrystal (Oct 14, 2009)

Can the forum put together current prices on the machines listed below:
CAMS
•	1V-2P
•	1V-6P
•	4H-3P
Decor/highland
•	Decor 2 colour
•	Decor 4 Colour
•	Decor 6 Colour
Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Since a lot of times these prices can be negotiated, it might be a little misleading to try and compile a price list


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

Pricing will vary on all machines based on the compressor, air chiller and software selected. As well, the CAMS machines are distributed in different countries by different distributors. Where are you located? 

If you are in North America - you can PM me for pricing on the CAMS machines.

Thanks


----------



## Londoncrystal (Oct 14, 2009)

Seems as though there is too much cloak & dagger going on here....I think it would help prospective buyers to at least get ball park figures on this: I understand there is always room for negotiation dependent all sorts of prevailing criteria:

I'll take my own informed stab in the dark:

CAMS
• 1V-2P	$12000 ?
• 1V-6P	$19000 ?
• 4H-3P	$55000 ?
Decor/highland
• Decor 2 colour	$12000 ?
• Decor 4 Colour	$20000 ?
• Decor 6 Colour	$25000 ?

All the above excluding chiller/compressor etc....


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing cloak & dagger about it at all Anthony. Number one - we are not allowed to discuss specific pricing as distributors on the forum. Number two - prices are set by the distributors in each country based on what it costs them to bring equipment into the country, what supplies & accessories they include and what level of support/training/warranty they choose to attach to the equipment - as all support/training/warranty is through the distributor not the manufacturer. 

By the way, you are close on some and way off on others.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

All I know is Cams 1v2p is $15000


----------



## doud (Mar 5, 2014)

hello 
could you tell me where does it make 4H-3P ? 
how much it cost ?
thanks


----------



## doud (Mar 5, 2014)

hello 
thank you all 
I want to know where does rhinestone machine 4H-3P made?
please answer me


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Londoncrystal said:


> Seems as though there is too much cloak & dagger going on here....I think it would help prospective buyers to at least get ball park figures on this: I understand there is always room for negotiation dependent all sorts of prevailing criteria:
> 
> I'll take my own informed stab in the dark:
> 
> ...


Prices look really low to me on the Cams - Don't know about the Decor


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
List prices are shown here:

CAMS 1V-2P Rhinestone Machine

CAMS 1V-6P Rhinestone Machine

CAMS 4H-3P Rhinestone Machine


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

doud said:


> hello
> thank you all
> I want to know where does rhinestone machine 4H-3P made?
> please answer me



This machine is a Cams. It is the 4 head machine. It is made in Korea but sold in the US by Coldesi.


----------

